# Thinking of leaving TWC (now Spectrum), what are my options?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am getting tired of TWC Cable (now Spectrum) repeated price increase. 

I've annoyed become very annoyed with the Spectrum deal now their new customers get 60MB download standard. I get 15MB down now.

Of course, when I called they said this was for new customers only.

Do I have any other options (Cleveland, Ohio area) for cable/dish service besides TWC which would allow me to keep my Tivo boxes? I have 3 Total (1 Bolt, 2 Premiere) all on lifetime and already paid for.

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

atomarchio said:


> I am getting tired of TWC Cable (now Spectrum) repeated price increase.
> 
> I've annoyed become very annoyed with the Spectrum deal now their new customers get 60MB download standard. I get 15MB down now.
> 
> ...


Have you simply tried googling, "catv providers your zipcode"?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Your Tivos only work on cable or OTA (antenna). That rules out Dish and DirecTV.

I've found that dropping cable entirely and switching to OTA saves a huge amount of money. If that's too painful, add a good streaming service like PS Vue to get about 95% of what you had on cable at a fraction of the price. 

What I did was go through my one passes and note what networks were there. Those were the basis of my wish list. Then I cut what I thought I could do without. Then I decided which level of streaming service had all my favorite channels from my list. My bill for TV content is now around $30. Spectrum internet still costs a fortune and is way more than I need. But at least I've cut my overall costs significantly.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

How much are you paying for 15 Mbps ? Around here, Charter's full retail price for 60 Mbps is $60/mth.


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

Although Spectrum (Charter) isn't perfect, their support is far better than TWC. Any issue in the three years that I have been with them has been handled quickly and correctly. I used to live in a town a few miles away that has Comcast and they were absolutely horrible and incompetent. I was paying Comcast 60.00/month for 27mb internet service. I pay 60.00/month for 60mb with Spectrum.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I think the rack rate for old TWC 15 meg service is $35. My parents are still grandfathered on a 15 y/o 1.5 meg plan with Charter which is actually running 60 meg and $30 now. I don't think it's possible for an existing customer to get that package. I've tried, and Charter won't budge. I've got some kind of promo at the moment that discounts my internet $10, plus I get another $6 for double play, bringing my 60 meg internet down to $44. When my promo runs out, it will go up to $54. 

New customers should be able to get internet for $30, at least for the first year. If I were in an old TWC market, I'd try to get the new customer package either by threatening to leave or cancelling altogether and coming back.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ITGrouch said:


> Although Spectrum (Charter) isn't perfect, their support is far better than TWC. Any issue in the three years that I have been with them has been handled quickly and correctly. I used to live in a town a few miles away that has Comcast and they were absolutely horrible and incompetent. I was paying Comcast 60.00/month for 27mb internet service. I pay 60.00/month for 60mb with Spectrum.


I have to call bull on your statement that Spectrum (Charter) support is better than TWC. My experience is exactly the opposite is drastically true.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Rack rate for TWC standard 15Mbps down/1 up internet in our area is $59.99. Spectrum's new standard internet is 60Mbps down/5 up for the same price. I was assuming they'd let you just switch but maybe they won't? I'm on the TWC 15Mb standard now at a promo price of $34.99 but that ends in a couple of months and I'll try then to go to the 60Mbps. If they give me too much grief I'll cancel for awhile and do something else (use my cell?) and try to sign back up in a month or something. 

So I just logged into my account to see what options were available if I want to upgrade my internet and they don't even give me an option for the new 60Mbps internet. In fact if I want to upgrade even to 50Mb they will add $50 more to my $34.99 current price (total $84.99). New customers can get 60Mbps for $44.99 (and I believe it's only $59.99 after the 1yr. promo) Wow, what crooks these companies are! It's why I dumped their cable TV seven years ago and have never looked back. But since they are pretty much a de-facto monopoly they know they can get away with it. I'm pretty sure the only other option where I live is DSL at a ridiculously slow speed (3 or 6Mbps last I checked) at a non-competitive price plus a 2 year commitment.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I had thought that the price for internet would go down. But then along came Charter with their $60 minimum. Hard to believe that it is not front page news.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

jth tv said:


> I had thought that the price for internet would go down. But then along came Charter with their $60 minimum. Hard to believe that it is not front page news.


There would need to be competition for the price to go down and there is precious little real competition to cable internet in the vast majority of markets. Additionally cable companies are losing TV subscribers and facing new competition from streaming alternatives such as Directv Now and others. They recognize that internet is where they can bolster their profits and we as consumers can do little about it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jth tv said:


> I had thought that the price for internet would go down. But then along came Charter with their $60 minimum. Hard to believe that it is not front page news.


This is exactly what many have been predicting on these forums for the last several years. The more people move to streaming services the worse it is going to get and it is very unlikely the FCC is going to do anything to stop it.

It is very simple the cable companies are going to make the bulk of their money from being ISPs. Expect higher prices for Internet access and higher cost for streaming services as they are also likely going to be charged money to assure their streams get through to their users.

The best that can be hoped for is that somehow there ends up being enough competition to moderate the negative effects.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

TeamPace said:


> Rack rate for TWC standard 15Mbps down/1 up internet in our area is $59.99. Spectrum's new standard internet is 60Mbps down/5 up for the same price. I was assuming they'd let you just switch but maybe they won't? I'm on the TWC 15Mb standard now at a promo price of $34.99 but that ends in a couple of months and I'll try then to go to the 60Mbps. If they give me too much grief I'll cancel for awhile and do something else (use my cell?) and try to sign back up in a month or something.
> 
> So I just logged into my account to see what options were available if I want to upgrade my internet and they don't even give me an option for the new 60Mbps internet. In fact if I want to upgrade even to 50Mb they will add $50 more to my $34.99 current price (total $84.99). New customers can get 60Mbps for $44.99 (and I believe it's only $59.99 after the 1yr. promo) Wow, what crooks these companies are! It's why I dumped their cable TV seven years ago and have never looked back. But since they are pretty much a de-facto monopoly they know they can get away with it. I'm pretty sure the only other option where I live is DSL at a ridiculously slow speed (3 or 6Mbps last I checked) at a non-competitive price plus a 2 year commitment.


I am in SW Ohio. paying 99.99 for TV(no premiums) and basic internet, +20/month for "extreme" internet (30/5). With CC's (4) and fees we are at $144/mo. 50 is the highest available in our area and that would be 30/month additional.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

TeamPace said:


> Rack rate for TWC standard 15Mbps down/1 up internet in our area is $59.99. Spectrum's new standard internet is 60Mbps down/5 up for the same price. I was assuming they'd let you just switch but maybe they won't? I'm on the TWC 15Mb standard now at a promo price of $34.99 but that ends in a couple of months and I'll try then to go to the 60Mbps. If they give me too much grief I'll cancel for awhile and do something else (use my cell?) and try to sign back up in a month or something.
> 
> So I just logged into my account to see what options were available if I want to upgrade my internet and they don't even give me an option for the new 60Mbps internet. In fact if I want to upgrade even to 50Mb they will add $50 more to my $34.99 current price (total $84.99). New customers can get 60Mbps for $44.99 (and I believe it's only $59.99 after the 1yr. promo) Wow, what crooks these companies are! It's why I dumped their cable TV seven years ago and have never looked back. But since they are pretty much a de-facto monopoly they know they can get away with it. I'm pretty sure the only other option where I live is DSL at a ridiculously slow speed (3 or 6Mbps last I checked) at a non-competitive price plus a 2 year commitment.


I'm paying $59.99 + $20 (ultimate 200 Upgrade) - $10 (customer owned modem)

They've taken to other hiding fees by lumping them into the tax rate item.

I was enticed by advertised TV offering upon calling though I realised it required bundling. This would do away with my 200/20 me dragging me down to 60/5. They wouldn't even let me add TV without bundling my internet. So I remain OTA.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## Dunbar (Dec 4, 2001)

I officially cut the cord this week. Dropped my Spectrum account to just internet 60Mbps for $60 a month (which I expense to work since I work from home.) I'm trying Playstation Vue service for now which I will cancel if I don't feel it's worth the $40/month. I liked my Tivo Bolt but with cable TV service and DVR fees it was costing me $35-40 more per month than what I pay now and I was watching mostly streaming video on my Bolt.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Dunbar said:


> I officially cut the cord this week. Dropped my Spectrum account to just internet 60Mbps for $60 a month (which I expense to work since I work from home.) I'm trying Playstation Vue service for now which I will cancel if I don't feel it's worth the $40/month. I liked my Tivo Bolt but with cable TV service and DVR fees it was costing me $35-40 more per month than what I pay now and I was watching mostly streaming video on my Bolt.


Is your Bolt a 4 tuner? If so it will work for over the air broadcast television to get your locals (providing you're close enough to some transmitters). PS Vue is probably a good choice as it has the DVR function and is reportedly a more stable streaming product.


----------

